# Help Me Plz



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have fished the ohio river and i caught maybe 20 cats last yr. I dont know if it was just a bad yr but that is bad when you catch maybe 1 every 3 trips. Which most the time i fish paylake but i want to do more river fishings they give you a much better fight....


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

i didnt have much luck either, but then again im still learning areas to fish around huntington, wv


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

i heard there a place above cpeak on 7 on the ohio side but have not made it up there to fish its in the bend of the river and i was told you can use a bobber.


----------



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

maybe we should get together and try r luck sometime


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea if you like to paylake fish there a lake opening up april 9 call hall ridge in ashland ky need any info http://www.myspace.com/hallridge


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Yea if you like to paylake fish there a lake opening up april 9 call hall ridge in ashland ky need any info http://www.myspace.com/hallridge


Paylakes are the devil!!!!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> Paylakes are the devil!!!!


Why are they the devil LOL!!!


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Why are they the devil LOL!!!


Because a lot of them take wild fish from local waters to fill there lakes (Illegal).... And I just think there is no sport in it.
I don't think your supposed to be advertising for paylakes on this site anyways


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> Because a lot of them take wild fish from local waters to fill there lakes (Illegal).... And I just think there is no sport in it.
> I don't think your supposed to be advertising for paylakes on this site anyways


Im not advertising im just try to find a good place to fish and wondering if its a good place... you know any good places in the ohio river i heard of james river but can find it on mapquest...


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Im not advertising im just try to find a good place to fish and wondering if its a good place... you know any good places in the ohio river i heard of james river but can find it on mapquest...


The James River is in a town called Virginia Ohio! LOL! The James River is in the state of Virgina not in Ohio. Get out and try different spots and put some time in, you will find the fish! Plus you will learn more and your catches will be way more rewarding.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

James, If you are fishing for BIG flatheads, and you are getting 1 out of every 3 times out, you really arent doing that bad! When I caught my PB in my profile pic, I fished HARD for thurs, fri, and saturday nite...Thurs I didnt get a single Flathead run, Friday I had 2 flathead runs, and Saturday I had 1 flathead run, and hooked up on the 47 in the pic...

What Im sayin is, if you are fishing for trophy cats, you have to put in alot of time to land the fish you are looking for...BUT...If you put in the time, eventually you will bust some monster fish!


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea but im fishing from shore dont know if that matter or not but i think it will help to have a boat... What do you use from bait i use shad most the time... In the summer time i fish fri. and sat. most the time every week...


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Yea but im fishing from shore dont know if that matter or not but i think it will help to have a boat... What do you use from bait i use shad most the time... In the summer time i fish fri. and sat. most the time every week...


I fish from the bank and I use anything with scales(and bullheads) that are between 5 and 16 inches long.Nice lively bait is my most productive bait


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

I have barely use live bait in the river i like cut bait like shad but maybe i will try the live bait. What is the top baits you all use..


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I have barely use live bait in the river i like cut bait like shad but maybe i will try the live bait. What is the top baits you all use..


I use bass,bluegill,channel cats, bullheads,carp, sheephead,goldfish, suckers,chubs,shiners,crappie,green sunfish.....you name it I'll use it


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I have barely use live bait in the river i like cut bait like shad but maybe i will try the live bait. What is the top baits you all use..


from the bank shad is only good for channels and the occasional smaller flathead or blue.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

> I have fished the ohio river and i caught maybe 20 cats last yr.


How big are these 20 cats you caught if you caught 20 cats last year and they were mostly 20 pounders and up, i would say thats a prety good year. Just reading the post that you made it sounds like you were catching smaller fish. I think you should do some more researching on catfish if you want to catch more and bigger cats, Not noing livebait is the best bait for big cats tells me you realy need to do more research. I will never fish a paylake pond. They all say they get there cats from farms, but we no whats going on.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ducky152000 said:


> How big are these 20 cats you caught if you caught 20 cats last year and they were mostly 20 pounders and up, i would say thats a prety good year. Just reading the post that you made it sounds like you were catching smaller fish. I think you should do some more researching on catfish if you want to catch more and bigger cats, Not noing livebait is the best bait for big cats tells me you realy need to do more research. I will never fish a paylake pond. They all say they get there cats from farms, but we no whats going on.


for real...........


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

the biggest one was 8lb but i dont believe for on minute that live bait catches bigger cat. I have caught nice cat on cut but i caught a 15lb 2 week ago on piece of a shad. 

How about trout i was told it was good be early in the yr


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> the biggest one was 8lb but i dont believe for on minute that live bait catches bigger cat. I have caught nice cat on cut but i caught a 15lb 2 week ago on piece of a shad.
> 
> How about trout i was told it was good be early in the yr


We were joking about the live bait(it dont catch anything). Shad and Liver are the best bet for BIG cats,The smellier the shad and liver the better!!!! Good luck buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Try some dip baits too, i heard they catch monster flatheads on dip baits..


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

ducky152000 said:


> Try some dip baits too, i heard they catch monster flatheads on dip baits..


Cant go wrong with dip baits. No sir!!! they like ry crisp dough balls too


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

OH!!! its april fools so i dont know which is a joke or not lol


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

just do some research, and you will find out what you need. It took alot of years learning to catch big flatheads....


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ducky----"How big are these 20 cats you caught if you caught 20 cats last year and they were mostly 20 pounders and up, i would say thats a prety good year. Just reading the post that you made it sounds like you were catching smaller fish. I think you should do some more researching on catfish if you want to catch more and bigger cats, Not noing livebait is the best bait for big cats tells me you realy need to do more research. I will never fish a paylake pond. They all say they get there cats from farms, but we no whats going on."

There should be stricter regulations to stop that crap, I wonder how much money the ODNR could make (cause they're hurting like the rest of us) from violations from a CROOKED pay lake. Now, there are some pay lakes that play by the rules, but the ones that don't should be punished severely.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Ducky----"How big are these 20 cats you caught if you caught 20 cats last year and they were mostly 20 pounders and up, i would say thats a prety good year. Just reading the post that you made it sounds like you were catching smaller fish. I think you should do some more researching on catfish if you want to catch more and bigger cats, Not noing livebait is the best bait for big cats tells me you realy need to do more research. I will never fish a paylake pond. They all say they get there cats from farms, but we no whats going on."
> 
> There should be stricter regulations to stop that crap, I wonder how much money the ODNR could make (cause they're hurting like the rest of us) from violations from a CROOKED pay lake. Now, there are some pay lakes that play by the rules, but the ones that don't should be punished severely.



hopefully Salmonid chimes in on this topic, he has a great idea about regulations and DNR should listen


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Boyz

I get the feeling this guy is just a troll and wants an excuse to fish paylakes anyway---but here goes.

Big catfish eat other fish.










As the other guys told you it takes time and dedication to catch big fish.
You blew of their advice and told them what you thought would work best.










It sounds like your idea of big fish and their idea of big fish may be different.

Chuck caught his flathead from bank as well as most other flathead fishermen.
Any year I get 20 flathead over 40+ is a good year. That should mean 1 or 2 over 60










Patience and attention to detail. Set out big live baits and wait.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

robby did that flathead survive with that channel down his throat? those spines had to mess somethin up. hopefuly he lived.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Ducky
The flathead was released and seemed OK.
He tore the channel cat up pretty bad. I suppose he was trying to eject it.
Probably felt the hook and attempted to blow the channel back out thinking the spines were out and set the hook when he did.

Not a true giant but an indication of how efficiently flathead hunt and feed.

I think I have the release video on my hard drive. I just never posted it on the net.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

good to hear


----------

